# my collection one year and 7 months later...



## spyderfly10 (May 12, 2005)

...there's still a handful of things missing that are home [i.e. last year and this year's charm sets / palettes / liners / skincare stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and stash of non mac stuff]


----------



## user2 (May 12, 2005)

You just have 2 4-pam-quds? Do you keep them in their pots? *what a chaos*


----------



## Janice (May 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_You just have 2 4-pam-quds? Do you keep them in their pots? *what a chaos* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't understand this? 4-pam-quds? Keep them in their pots?


----------



## Demosthenes (May 12, 2005)

I think she's wondering how she keeps all of her shadows in order, because she only listed 2 of the 4-pan quads in her inventory.  I go with the 15 pans, all the way.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'd be shattering shadows all over the place, otherwise.


----------



## user2 (May 13, 2005)

yes sorry I was talking about the 4-pan palettes...I cant imagine how anybody know where to find the right e/s


----------



## spyderfly10 (May 16, 2005)

heheh yeah i only have 2 of the quad things... eveything else is in their pots ... i still have them in their boxes, so i have them alphabetized like at the store so it's actually not a problem for me, and they fit in my drawer thing by my bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  before i had them color categorized and that sort of was a nightmere!


----------



## lola336 (May 16, 2005)

I just depotted all of mine and put them in the 15 pan and its sooo much better!!! Plus you can return the plastic cases for some free lipsticks!  I dont know how you can find all your e/s even if they are in the box!  But...your collection is amazing!


----------



## Celina (May 16, 2005)

Great collection!  I tried the whole 4 and 15 pan thing, but I prefer mine in pots for some reason.


----------



## spyderfly10 (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Celina* 
_Great collection!  I tried the whole 4 and 15 pan thing, but I prefer mine in pots for some reason._

 
agreed


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spyderfly10* 
_heheh yeah i only have 2 of the quad things... eveything else is in their pots ... i still have them in their boxes, so i have them alphabetized like at the store so it's actually not a problem for me, and they fit in my drawer thing by my bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  before i had them color categorized and that sort of was a nightmere!_

 
Thats so cute!! 
About your collection though, that's a kick ass amount of MAC for only a year and a bit! good going


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, look at all those skinfinishes!!! Gosh, and the lipsticks! I'd love to see a list of the things you have!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 5, 2006)

Great collection.


----------



## luckyme (Feb 5, 2006)

Could you tell me what the name of eah of the msf are. THere are 1 or 2 that I am not sure which they are by the pic and I dont own them all.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Fabulous Collection! Just Fabulous Girlie!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

I would loooove your collection! Give me you address and I'll come wooo you away from it!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow!!! You have an amazing amount of stuff! I love it all!!!


----------



## Kat (Feb 10, 2006)

I have about 30 shadows (which isn't so much compared to everyone on here) but I don't have them in palettes either.  I have my Mac displayed on a 3 tiered cake stand thingy and I can see all the colours at a glance.  Plus I generally have in my head the look i'm going for and I know what I have so it's not an issue.  PLUS i could just see myself dropping a 15 palette and losing all my shadows.  I would cry!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

great!!


----------



## __nini (Feb 26, 2006)

is it okay to say I HATE YOU right about now? 

*tear* 

jp, your collection is sumthin serious. good job! =)


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 4, 2006)

nice...


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 6, 2006)

wow nice collection


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 6, 2006)

i used to have mine all in pots, still in their box. My bathrooms really small though so it got to be a hassle, plus i wanted my free lipsticks. Great collection!


----------

